# [solved]rare ACPI CPU scaling problem

## alexeiad

Hi, this is my last resource. I have searched in google, google news, forums etc, but nothing has worked. 

I'm not shure but I think that the problem happens since I upgrade the kernel to 2.6.20 or hal to hal 0.5.9.  Now I have 2.6.21 but nothing has changed.

The problem is, that randomly the CPU scaling stops working and frecuency decreases to 800Mhz. 

With speed-step on kernel 2.17.r8 and 2.6.21, and the same but with driver: acpi-cpufreq

```

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: centrino

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 2.00 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.00 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

For fix this, I probe to change manualy by

```

cpufreq-set -c 0 -u 2000000

cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 2000000

```

or

```

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 

echo "2000000" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

```

None of the things I have mentionted above has worked. 

Then I have tried to change the driver acpi-cpufreq for driver centrino by speedstep-centrino, in the two ways,loading it as a module or builtin. 

Another strange thing is that when I lower the cover of the laptop and the boton LID is pushed, some times and when I leave it switched a lot of time, the charge of the CPU raise up to 100% and the frecuency decreases to 800Mhz. In this cases the laptop is practically locked and I can't hardly load a terminal to see log or another stuff.

The last strange thing, when I reboot the laptop sometimes it seems that the ACPI stays in the same way before reboot (not if I power off), because the speed of the processor is set in 2Ghz without answering to governors and being imposible change it by resources described above or the frecuency of the processor is locked in 800Mhz. In the some cases, the one process consume all of processor, for example, if firefox normally consume a 10% of CPU, an this, have a 30% of charge, in this case firefox consume 80% of CPU, and if I kill this, other process cosumes all of free CPU to 100% .

I tried to reinstall, cpufrequtils, acpid, even hal just in case.

Also, I tried to recompile kernel, and touch the cpu max_cstates (i read in another forum) with:

```

echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate

```

I have does this becouse i just have a parameter for kernel   processor.max_cstate=2 to prevent the high pinch noises.

My sistem is a Dell Latitude D610 with 1Gb RAM and ATI X300, details:

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 1596.96

clflush size    : 64

```

uname -a

```

Linux angeldemon.angeldemon.com 2.6.21-gentoo #4 PREEMPT Sat May 5 20:38:43 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

kernel .config

```

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

```

dmesg

```

0000000-53ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:01.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: unrecognized option vram=64

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., CP22, 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON (M24)  )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5ad3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5b41, set palette = c00c5b7b

vesafb: pmi: ports = de10 de16 de54 de38 de3c de5c de00 de04 deb0 deb2 deb4 

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2871

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 11484k, total 65472k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 2

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (75 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, Samsung ML-3050

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

tg3.c:v3.75 (March 23, 2007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:11:43:48:93:15

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

netconsole: not configured, aborting

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.10ac1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x0001bfa0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x0001bfa8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-6: FUJITSU MHT2080AH, 006C, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 8: LBA 

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHT2080A 006C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD+-RW ND-6500A 202C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:01.0 [1028:0182]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:03:01.0, mfunc 0x01111122, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0c78, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000820

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#03) from #04 to #07

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xdfb00000 - 0xdfbfffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xffa80800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc3 (Wed Mar 14 07:25:50 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8190 buckets, 65520 max)

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input5

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50491 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

zd1211 - http://zd1211.ath.cx/ - r85

Based on www.zydas.com.tw driver version 2.5.0.0

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZE (13 802.11bg channels, 19 802.11a channels)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:04:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.3)

wifi0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboA rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 3.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Release Ver = 4330

zd1211:bulk out: wMaxPacketSize = 200

zd1211:bulk in: wMaxPacketSize = 200

zd1211:interrupt in: wMaxPacketSize = 40

zd1211:interrupt in: int_interval = 1

zd1211:interrupt out: wMaxPacketSize = 40

EEPORM Ver = 4330

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x54000000, irq=17

zd1211:USB Download Boot code success

zd1211:MAC address = 00:02:e3:44:bd:27

zd1211:AddrEntryTable = f7d4

zd1211:RF_Mode = 0000011d

PA type: 0

RFMD RF

zd1211:Mixed Mode

zd1211:AllowedChannel = 000007ff

zd1211:LinkLEDn = 200

AllowedChannel = 000107ff

Region:16

zd1205: (exit) zd1205_config, /home/alexei/zd1211-driver-r85/src/zd1205.c line 2607

zd1205: (exit) zd1205_init, /home/alexei/zd1211-driver-r85/src/zd1205.c line 8582

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.4

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.14 21/02/2005 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

Adding 690752k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:690752k

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: cardmgr.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.35.5 [Mar 27 2007] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 66977792

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 47034368

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 47034368

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -109741811 ns)

```

my CFGLAS are "conservatives"

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Someone know what happens? 

PD: Sorry but my english is very bad  :Razz: 

EDIT:

I'm not absolutely sure but, I think that, this message in /var/log/messages appear every times where ACPI fails.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> May  7 00:31:22 angeldemon logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000001
> 
> May  7 00:32:23 angeldemon logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000002
> ...

 Last edited by alexeiad on Sat Jun 16, 2007 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ehnvis

I'm not sure exactly on what your trying to do, but the ondemand governor always use the lowest

CPU frequence if it doesn't need the full frequency.

Is it locked to 800MHz in your case and nothing changes even if you try to open a program or

running an emerge? I have my centrino set to ondemand and as soon as I start a program or

run an emerge <package> it raise the CPU frequence to max and then lowers it when it doesn't

need max speed anymore.

----------

## alexeiad

Sorry, my Englis is very bad and I dont explaint correctly.

I know that ondeman governor do, in my case, the CPU frecuency dont raise although the processor charge is a 100%.

----------

## alexeiad

When the error happend (CPU max frecuency down to 800Mhz, and any process consumes 100% of CPU) I have detected that something always is writen by syslog:

```
processor CPU0 00000080 00000002

processor CPU0 00000080 00000003

processor CPU0 00000080 00000004
```

I think that, it is a mirror of frecuency down but, if I raise (not in error state) anything  is logged. 

Any ideas?

----------

## AgentMat

I m not sure at all it will help in your case but I had a similar problem that I solved by :

1) emerging cpufreqd with "ACPI -APM" use flag since I use ACPI and not APM (I followed the wiki without checking the default USE flags, bad idea)

2) add acpid to default runlevel (cpufreqd doesn t complain if you don t but it does nothing without it)

Don t forget to check /etc/cpufreqd.conf cause by default depending on the level of your battery cpufreqd might change the governor to powersave (ie : minimum cpu speed available). Even if you battery is full if you have a problem with acpid (like if it doesn t report the good battery level) cpufreqd will clockdown your cpu. So check if acpid is reporting correct values.

You might try to stop cpufreqd before using cpufreq-set command to set a clock speed and/or a governor. That way you will see if it's coming from cpufreqd not choosing the good rule or if it's coming from cpufreq/scaling processor speed ability.

Hope it helps.

----------

## alexeiad

1- cpufreqd is not complied with ACPI-APM

2- I dont use cpufreqd, I use cpudyn only in battery run level.

3- When the problem happedns the governor is correct. I probe with ondemand and performance. I know how they functions.

Anyway, all this things can't explain why the CPU load to 100% whith any process.

----------

## alexeiad

The problem is more defined. When The charge of the CPU is 100% a lot of time (while it compile something fox example) the temperature raise to 85ºC or more, then, the frecuency start to down to 800Mhz. This is normal, but it not raise although the temperature down to 60º, in fact, is in that time  when any process consumes 100% of CPU. Now the simply moves of mouse, charge the CPU 70%.

Already I probe all of I Know... Any Ideas?

----------

## Logicien

You should check your material specially the processor fan. Check to if there is an other daemon like laptop_mode or cpudyn who's running. Two daemons doing the same thing can override themselves.

----------

## Sachankara

I don't have a Pentium M, instead a Celeron M which lacks SpeedStep, but I can give an advice which enabled me to use frequency scaling without problems (and without a separate daemon to control the scaling).

It's quite simple: First you need a kernel of 2.6.21 or later, then enable "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)", "Local APIC support on uniprocessors", "IO-APIC support on uniprocessors", "HPET Timer Support" under "Processor types and features". Also enable "HPET - High Precision Event Timer" and "Allow mmap of HPET" under "Device Drivers/Character devices".

Although I'm quite sure you only need HPET under "Processor types and features", but it couldn't hurt enabling the rest.

After I did that myself, I no longer needed any cpu daemon running (cpufreqd, powernowd, etc). It just works. The kernel seems to manage the scaling pretty well itself.  :Smile: 

----------

## alexeiad

I have try with cpudyn and powersaved but it doesn't work. There programns  were not  my problemns.

I finally i found the problem, i8k module, or more exactly, i8k service. It manage bad  CPU fan a temperature and cause a increase of CPU temperature. 

Exactly, what Sachankara sais, is true. Kernel itself do good work with CPU scaling. Thank you for all.

The solution habe been remove the i8k service.

----------

